# Disclaimer for customers who bring in their own items



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Does anyone out there have a disclaimer they can share for customers to sign off on when bringing in items for embroidery / dtg / etc. 

This is becoming more and more prevelent, and while I charge more, I feel the need for something saying that we are not responsible for customer supplied product.

Thanks to anyone who can help me out here - really need something today if possible -


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Arlene,
I just have it on my order form that I do not guaranty the quality of embroidery on customer supplied garments. I know the quality of the garments I order and use, but the variables in an unknown manufacturer or fabric are beyond my control.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I had some terms of trade drawn up by a lawyer, cost...around $2000

Section 5 covers Risk:




> 5.3....The Client agrees that the Seller shall not be liable for replacing or repairing any Items supplied by the Client that are damaged during the embroidery process.
> 5.4....The Seller reserves the right to refuse Client supplied Items that the Seller deems to be unsuitable for the embroidery process.
> 5.5 ......The Client is responsible for ensuring their own Items are free from any defects and flaws prior to delivery to the Seller.


----------



## Bunnydrool (Oct 23, 2008)

We have 3 signs in our showroom stating no guarantee on customer supplied goods. We let them know that we will make ever effort to make them look at good as posible but with supplied items we are just not sure how they will react in our dryers.. or of today we lose power due to a storm while they are running on the emb machine.. so no guarantee.


----------

